# Scholle mit Mälzer



## peterws (15. August 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein Rezept gefunden und gekocht, dass ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Prädikat: sehr sehr lecker!

"Gefüllte Scholle mit Spinat und Croutons" aus <Born to Cook> von Tim Mälzer.

Wenn jemand Interesse daran hat und das Buch nicht zur Verfügung hat, würde ich das Rezept auch mal abtippen, meldet Euch.

Viele Grüße aus Aachen,
Peter


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

au ja immer her damit! ich bin für tim mälzer immer zu haben!

danke für den service!

gruß marcel


----------



## prophet12 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Der Küchenbulle ist echt ein genialer Koch...würde es auch gern nehmen.
Danke


----------



## karpfenopa (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

:mMälzer Schnacker und Arrogant.:v

 Mfg. Karpfenopa.#d


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

meinst du das hier? 
*
gefüllte scholle mit krabben und croutons*

Für *die Scholle*:
4 Schollen  ca. 500-600 g pro Portion
100 g Krabben
150 g Weißbrot zu Croutons verarbeiten
1 kg rohen Blattspinat 
1 Knoblauchzehe
1-2 unbehandelte Zitronen
2 Tomaten 
50 g Butter
50 g Semmelbrösel
Salz, Pfeffer und Muskatnuß
50 ml Balsamicoessig
50 g Butter


*ZUBEREITUNG*

Den Spinat waschen und blanchieren. Tomaten entkernen und würfeln. Zitronen ebenfalls schälen und würfeln. Anschließend die Hälfte des Spinats, Tomaten- und Zitronenwürfel miteinander vermengen und mit Salz, Pfeffer und Muskatnuß abschmecken.
Eine Tasche in die Scholle auf der fleischigen Seite schneiden (kann bereits so beim  Fischhändler bestellt werden).
Die Spinat-Füllung in die Scholle verteilen und von beiden Seiten würzen. 
Die Fische auf ein mit Semmelbröseln bestreutes Blech legen und für ca. 12 min. bei 180-200 Grad in den Ofen schieben.
In der Zwischenzeit den restlichen Spinat mit etwas Knoblauch in Olivenöl anbraten, abschmecken und warmstellen.
In der gleichen Pfanne die Butter aufschäumen und mit dem Balsamicoessig ablöschen, abschmecken und anschließend über die gegarten Schollen verteilen.
Zum Schluß die Schollen mit den kalten Krabben und Croutons garnieren.
quelle vox.de


----------



## karpfenopa (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



djoerni schrieb:


> meinst du das hier?
> 
> *gefüllte scholle mit krabben und croutons*
> 
> ...


Wer hat diese zutaten zu Hause?

 mfg karpfenopa.


----------



## andre23 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



karpfenopa schrieb:


> Wer hat diese zutaten zu Hause?
> 
> mfg karpfenopa.



ich:m...und den rest kauft man:q:q:q


----------



## moardin (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Nen Großteil dürfte man eigentlich schon zu Hause haben. Und den Rest kann man wirklich kaufen. Das ist kein großer Kostenaufwand.
Ich werds mal ausprobieren...


----------



## djoerni (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

also das kilo rohen spinat frisch wird montag abend 23 uhr etwas schwierig aber der rest ist da... und legger ist das...:vik:


----------



## karpfenopa (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

|bla: Also ich fahre nach Finkenwerder und esse meine Schollen da.Lecker Lecker.#h


----------



## andre23 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



karpfenopa schrieb:


> |bla: Also ich fahre nach Finkenwerder und esse meine Schollen da.Lecker Lecker.#h



ist ein wenig weit fuer mich|supergri....


----------



## karpfenopa (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

|bla:Lufthansa machst möglich.|wavey:
Mfg Opa aller Karpfen. Karpfenopa.


----------



## Hummer (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Hört sich gut an, soooo wilde Zutaten sind es doch wirklich nicht. Aber was den Mälzer betrifft, kann ich Dich verstehen, Karpfenopa. Ich halte mich da lieber an das Original, Jamie Oliver. An den wird der "Pfannen-Proll" Mälzer (Zitat Tagesspiegel) nie herankommen. :q

http://www.jamieoliver.com/de/

Petri

Hummer


----------



## karpfenopa (3. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

|wavey:





Hummer schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, soooo wilde Zutaten sind es doch wirklich nicht. Aber was den Mälzer betrifft, kann ich Dich verstehen, Karpfenopa. Ich halte mich da lieber an das Original, Jamie Oliver. An den wird der "Pfannen-Proll" Mälzer (Zitat Tagesspiegel) nie herankommen. :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
|wavey:Hummer danke das du meiner meinung bist.#h
karpfenopa.


----------



## schrauber78 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

mälzer ist ein pfuscher! der ist genau so schlimm wie der                                 crispy-crunchyichkochamliebstenschwarz-koch steffen sonnenwand


----------



## hotte50 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> mälzer ist ein pfuscher! der ist genau so schlimm wie der                                 crispy-crunchyichkochamliebstenschwarz-koch steffen sonnenwand



Donnerwetter.....harte Worte..

sowas würde ich erst behaupten, wenn er mich bekocht hätte und sein Mal ungenießbar wäre....

oder wenn ich es besser könnte als er....

und.....kannst Du es besser ?????  |uhoh:


----------



## Pfandpirat (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Da zieh ich den Hut, vor soviel Kochkompetenz im Board. :g

Ich fand die Rezepte von Mälzer eigentlich immer recht ansehnlich. Anscheinend hat mich da aber der Laienverstand getäuscht.

Ach ja: Statt Zutaten auf dem Markt / im Supermarkt zu kaufen, werde ich jetzt immer nach Hamburg fliegen. Das geht viel schneller und da fällt das lästige Selberkochen (es ging doch um Rezepte?) auch noch weg.


----------



## schrauber78 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

ich hab ja nix gegen steffen, aber hast du dir mal seine kreationen angeguckt? 
entweder ist bei ihm alles crispy oder crunchy. und sepiatinte verwendet er auch nur zu gern.
ich hab auch irgendwann mal ne kochlehre gemacht, danach noch eine lehre zum hotelfachmann.


----------



## hotte50 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hab ja nix gegen steffen, aber hast du dir mal seine kreationen angeguckt?
> entweder ist bei ihm alles crispy oder crunchy. und sepiatinte verwendet er auch nur zu gern.
> ich hab auch irgendwann mal ne kochlehre gemacht, danach noch eine lehre zum hotelfachmann.



das beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage.....:q

außerdem geht es hier um Mälzer....


----------



## schrauber78 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

das kann ich schlecht beantworten, ob ich besser bin oder nicht. 1. kommt es immer auf den geschmack drauf an und 2. so wie mälzer kocht, ist es echt ne strafe für jeden koch, denn man wird mehr oder weniger zum pfuscher degradiert


----------



## hotte50 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> das kann ich schlecht beantworten, ob ich besser bin oder nicht. 1. kommt es immer auf den geschmack drauf an und 2. so wie mälzer kocht, ist es echt ne strafe für jeden koch, denn man wird mehr oder weniger zum pfuscher degradiert



aha.....Du fühlst dich also zum Pfuscher degradiert...:g

und.....kannst es nicht besser.....:g

komisch nur das er Erfolg damit hat (dem Kochen) und Du nicht...:g

danke.....mehr wollte ich nicht wissen...:q:q:q


----------



## schrauber78 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

nur mal btw. ich hab bei dieter müller gelernt. (falls dir der name was sagt) 

2. wollte ich mich weiter entwickeln und auch am gast arbeiten und nicht nur im hintergrund.

3. waren das alles nur stationen in meinem leben, denn jetzt mache ich mein studium


----------



## Fischkoopp (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

@ all


> sowas würde ich erst behaupten, wenn er mich bekocht hätte und sein Mal ungenießbar wäre....


 
Bisher war das Essen bei Mälzer immer ok - kann mich nicht beschweren #6 

Und ganz davon abgesehen, kann man es eh nicht allen recht machen #d
Der eine mag Mälzer, der nächste Jamie Oliver und der nächste kocht mit Biolek |kopfkrat,
soll jeder essen wo er will...
Aber öffentlich, solche Beleidigungen kund tun, kann auch mal ganz schnell ins Auge gehen |uhoh:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (4. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> Aber öffentlich, solche Beleidigungen kund tun, kann auch mal ganz schnell ins Auge gehen |uhoh:


 
stimmt genau. das von mälzer, was meine mum und ich bis jetzt nachgekocht haben war immer recht einfach udn immer saulecker. und wenn nich, n bisschen chillie oben drauf und ich bin glücklich. werd das mit der shcolle auf jedenfall mal probieren. meint ihr, dass das auch mit anderem fisch geht?


----------



## hotte50 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



Fischkoopp schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> 
> Bisher war das Essen bei Mälzer immer ok - kann mich nicht beschweren #6



@Schlemmerkoopp

ich hatte zwar bisher noch nicht das Vergnügen... aber was ich von ihm nachgekocht habe war lecker....

.....und von Alfredissimo habe ich auch zwei Kochbücher im Regal....#6


----------



## peterws (5. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Hallo,
da habe ich vor 'nem halben Monat diesen Thread eröffnet und jetzt plötzlich geht's los.

@djoerni: Ja, das ist das Rezept, welches ich meine. Ich habe allerdings nur die Hälfte zubereitet, da es sonst im Ofen ein bißchen eng wäre. Danke für's Abtippen, oder hast Du es im Netz gefunden?

@schrauber78 + Karpfenoma + noch ein paar Andere: ich wollte hier keine Mälzer Diskussion starten. Für den ambitionierten Hobbykoch hat Tim Mälzer allerdings einige sehr gute Tips und Ideen zu interessanten Kreationen. Ich bin noch mit keinem Rezept, das ich Nachgekocht habe, egal ob aus der TV Sendung oder aus einem seiner Kochbücher, reingefallen. Ganz im Gegenteil, die meisten Sachen waren sehr lecker.
Und wenn ihr ihn persönlich nicht mögt ... Ihr sollt ihn ja nicht heiraten! Hier geht's ums Kochen!

Bin froh, dass es auch noch ein paar gemäßigte Bordies gibt, die nicht direkt mit Beleidigungen um sich werfen und zudem noch, wie es scheint, neben mir noch ein paar weitere Mälzer Fans hier vertreten sind.


----------



## buk (5. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Mälzer kann gut kochen, soviel sollte ausser Frage stehen.
In Sachen Raffinesse, Präzision, etc. arbeitet er sicher nicht auf dem Level eines D.Müllers, Siebeck oder Wohlfahrt, aber genau das macht seinen Erfolg aus.

Er bricht das Niveau auf den Küchenlaien runter und macht es somit für (fast) jeden möglich das Rezept nachzukochen.

Ich muss ihn nicht mögen, sein Essen muss schmecken.

gruss


----------



## angler0507 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



buk schrieb:


> Mälzer kann gut kochen, soviel sollte ausser Frage stehen.
> In Sachen Raffinesse, Präzision, etc. arbeitet er sicher nicht auf dem Level eines D.Müllers, Siebeck oder Wohlfahrt, aber genau das macht seinen Erfolg aus.
> 
> Er bricht das Niveau auf den Küchenlaien runter und macht es somit für (fast) jeden möglich das Rezept nachzukochen.
> ...


 
|good: Dem gibts nichts hinzuzufügen...


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hab ja nix gegen steffen, aber hast du dir mal seine kreationen angeguckt?
> entweder ist bei ihm alles crispy oder crunchy. und sepiatinte verwendet er auch nur zu gern.


 
der steffen henssler ist halt gelernter sushikoch. da muss ich mal hin mal sein sushi probieren, hab schon zu lange nichts mehr gegessen


----------



## schrauber78 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> der steffen henssler ist halt gelernter sushikoch. da muss ich mal hin mal sein sushi probieren, hab schon zu lange nichts mehr gegessen


 
Achtung! steffen henssler ist nicht steffen sonnenwald.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Achtung! steffen henssler ist nicht steffen sonnenwald.


 

den kenn ich garnicht


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*



buk schrieb:


> Mälzer kann gut kochen, soviel sollte ausser Frage stehen.
> In Sachen Raffinesse, Präzision, etc. arbeitet er sicher nicht auf dem Level eines D.Müllers, Siebeck oder Wohlfahrt, aber genau das macht seinen Erfolg aus.
> 
> Er bricht das Niveau auf den Küchenlaien runter und macht es somit für (fast) jeden möglich das Rezept nachzukochen.
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Rezepte sind einfach nachzukochen und ich brauche nicht abgefahrene Zutaten. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## aal-andy (7. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Sterneköche, wie z.B. Schubeck, sind sicherlich Meister ihres Faches, gar keine Frage, aber genauso begegnen sie mir immer mit dementsprechender Arroganz. Ich finde die neue Generation Köche, wie z.B. Mälzer oder die "Kochprofis" kochen mit Sicherheit nicht weniger lecker aber nicht so schwer und halt moderner (und das bringen sie eben auch mit ihrer Ausdrucksweise rüber), dafür liegt dann aber auch immer ´ne "richtige" Portion auf dem Teller. Ihre Rezepte lassen sich relativ simpel nachkochen, es schmeckt sehr gut, und sie haben mit ihrer Art das Kochen doch wieder attraktiv und interessant gemacht. Wen sieht man denn fast nur noch im TV ? Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn jemand vielleicht die Art und Weise eines Menschen nicht mag, aber deshalb muß ich nicht gleich sein Können und seine Qualitäten negativ bewerten.


----------



## buk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

Wie arrogant die einzelnen Köche sind mag ich nicht beantworten, da ich keinen persönlich kenne.

Kann mir aber aber vorstellen, dass die jüngere Generation umgänglicher ist.

Was das "nicht weniger lecker" kochen angeht ist es so ne Sache.
Wenn die Altmeister ein x-Gänge Menü zaubern, welches mir bei jedem Gang 15-20 Geschmacksnuancen anbietet, ich aber nur in der Lage bin 5-6 rauszuschmecken, schmeckt mir Mälzers Essen
mit genau den 5-6 Geschmacksrichtungen genauso gut.
Es gibt nicht nur Sterneköche sondern auch "Sterne-Esser".
Ich bin keiner und ein Grossteil der BRD wohl auch nicht.

_"Ich finde es vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn jemand vielleicht die Art und Weise eines Menschen nicht mag, aber deshalb muss ich nicht gleich sein Können und seine Qualitäten negativ bewerten"_

Stimmt.

Und noch ein bisschen was zum Topic:
Ich werde die Scholle in Angriff nehmen|supergri

gruss


----------



## peterws (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

*Ab und zu mache ich Photogrphien von gut gelungenen Mahlzeiten.
So auch bei der Scholle, der dieser Thread gewidmet ist.
Das Ergebnis wollte ich Euch mal zeigen.
*


----------



## Bier (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Scholle mit Mälzer*

hmm, das bild druck ich mir gleich aus und werde es essen! *g*

.. der spinat stört mich einwenig .. naja.

das rezept wird aufjedenfall notiert und dann bei gelegenheit nachgekocht.


----------

